# wie lasse ich den Tag zur Nacht werden?



## natket (5. September 2003)

Hallo,

ich hab folgendes Problem.
Ich habe eine Videosequenz (avi), in der eine Person an einem Haus vorbei geht. Diese Sequenz wurde bei Tageslicht gefilmt. Nun soll das Ganze aber so aussehen, als wäre es noch etwas dunkel (quasi Morgengrauen/Morgendämmerung)...
Hat jemand ne Idee, wie man das in Adobe Premiere oder After Effects faken kann.
Ich hab schon in Premiere mit den Videoeffekten, sprich Helligkeit & Kontrast und Farbbalance rumprobiert, aber das hat mich alles noch nicht wirklich überzeugt.
Bitte helft mir, das ist wirklich wichtig!

Vielen dank schon mal im Vorraus!


----------



## goela (5. September 2003)

So! 

Leider sind Bilder nicht mehr vorhanden! Wird Dir aber vielleicht trotzdem weiterhelfen.


----------



## Vincent (6. September 2003)

Das ist wirklich ganz einfach natket.
Der, der dort als "BubiBohnensack" auftaucht, bin ich 
Also schau dir mal an, mit welchen Einstellungen ich da ran gegangen bin. Die Bilder finde ich leider nicht mehr tut mir leid.


----------

